# Your Best Model (bring your photos) :)



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Not sure why I'm into seeing everyone elses stuff today but I was wondering what all of your best models were, doesn't matter how you classify your best. I'd like to see certain technics people did and such. So it'd be cool, bring your photos!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I'm partial to this one:









but the correct answer is whatever you're working on at the time. I've been "working" on this for 5 years now...









This was fun:









and this:









I've done some cars, but they aren't my strong suit...


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow! Outstanding! Is the third one down a diorama?


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Thanks, no it's Moffet Field's blimp hangar photoshopped. (if you mean the hangar)


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh yes, thanks. Still very cool!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Okay, Sole', I'll play. This was my tenth birthday present, from dear old Dad. He did most of the building originally, but I reworked the model and added the base around 2001. This model earned my one and only Gold at WonderFest.

















Mark McG.


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Simply stunning Mark! A prize indeed!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

This one got me 1st place at Chiller last year! It was painted as well as sculpted by me.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Mark McGovern said:


> Okay, Sole', I'll play. This was my tenth birthday present, from dear old Dad. He did most of the building originally, but I reworked the model and added the base around 2001. This model earned my one and only Gold at WonderFest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow excellent, glad you decided to play along. It was worth it. Very nice piece you have there!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Thanks, GM and Sole'. Kudos all around on your Alligator Guy, Gill! :thumbsup:

Mark McG.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I think this is one of my favorites. I always look at it first, when I look at my models.








It took some time to clean up the seams on this one.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

For some reason my pics are coming up as red "X"es in little boxes. I'm obviously not doing things right so if anyone wants to look in my album they're there.
I have 3 special kits.
My most cherished is the Aurora Vampire. 
The most involved is the rusty Citroen.
The most fun to convert is the pirate skeleton.

Chris.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

This isn't necessarily my 'best' model, but it is one of my special favorites. Too bad it isn't a bit more in focus. Also, it now has ALL the LSP members arrayed against The Incredible Hulk. I wish now I had made a true one-piece base out of the two separate bases, but at the time I wanted to be able to separate the two kits for transport if necessary.


----------



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow this is a good thread. Kinda hard to decide whats my best but here is a few that I have done that Im quite proud of.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I like Spooky Stuff...
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

A lot of Fantastic looking builtups being shown here and heres a few of my personal favorites that like the best in my collection.


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Some really superb workmanship by all participants. If this thread doesn't get you in the mood to build, nothing will!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

My best kit is easy.

(click image for page with tons more pics)

Some of the paint work my not be the greatest, but the build turned out wonderful.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Gillmen said:


> Some really superb workmanship by all participants. If this thread doesn't get you in the mood to build, nothing will!


Yeah I agree, thats why I posted it pretty much. You guys do an outstanding job with your models! It's really nice to see what everyone has done in the past, or at the time being. Keep up the great work guys, thanks for posting your pictures.

-SoleSky


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Great idea Solesky.  These are all simply fantastic pieces you guys are sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Prowler901 said:


> Great idea Solesky.  These are all simply fantastic pieces you guys are sharing :thumbsup:


Thanks. I agree about the fantastic pieces part.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Best build, the Academy 1:72 F/A-18C.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Holy cow! Excellent work! I'm loving the color! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Here's a few of my latest:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I'm not sure it's my absolute best, but it is one of my favorites! The masking took a while, but I'm pretty happy with it. JT Graphics' decals were great, too!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Shown these at Hobbytalk before. Definitly my favorite!:thumbsup:
Including this.......................

http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=aba10df6.pbr



-Jim


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Whoa that lighting is awesome!


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Not my best, but my favorite--a beat up Aurora Batman (had been assembled, taken apart, stripped of paint at least twice before I got it; base of tree was broken off in stand, several broken parts). Got it when I first got back into modeling about 5 years ago. Always nice to put things right.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

JGG1701, Great looking Model/ display! :thumbsup:



JGG1701 said:


> Shown these at Hobbytalk before. Definitly my favorite!:thumbsup:
> Including this.......................
> 
> http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=aba10df6.pbr
> ...


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

This is my Revell 1/32 scale Tornado from 2004. Lots of resin and photoetch. It took me a solid year to build. My favorite model to date.


----------



## rusty nail (Aug 9, 2008)

--------------


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

GForceSS -- EXCELLENT work on the Tornado. I like the flight log details on the crew jumpsuits. All of your detailing looks dead on perfect to me. Oh, that I had the budget and shelf space for 1:32!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

GForceSS said:


> This is my Revell 1/32 scale Tornado from 2004. Lots of resin and photoetch. It took me a solid year to build. My favorite model to date.


GForceSS, The two figures were they painted in oils?
Awesome display!

- Ben


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

WEAPON X said:


> GForceSS, The two figures were they painted in oils?
> Awesome display!
> 
> - Ben



Ben 
Thanks so much! 
I used regular old Model Master enamels with a dry brushing of Polly S water based paint to high light. I don't know much about painting with oils but I have a few big Sci Fi figures on the shelf so its high time I learn. Milt


----------



## rusty nail (Aug 9, 2008)

That's some killer work!


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

*One of my best efforts to date...*

A gift from my kids when I told them I always wanted one when I was a kid and never had the chance to build it. One of the coolest show rods ever, the *Li'l Coffin*


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

WEAPON X said:


> JGG1701, Great looking Model/ display! :thumbsup:





SoleSky said:


> Whoa that lighting is awesome!







Thank you guys! :thumbsup:
Man there are some GREAT build ups here!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

Aurora-brat said:


> A gift from my kids when I told them I always wanted one when I was a kid and never had the chance to build it. One of the coolest show rods ever, the *Li'l Coffin*


Absolutely Beautiful. :thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Aurora-brat said:


> A gift from my kids when I told them I always wanted one when I was a kid and never had the chance to build it. One of the coolest show rods ever, the *Li'l Coffin*


That is the sweetest looking Hotrod that ever seen built!:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Good stuff!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Aurora-brat said:


> A gift from my kids when I told them I always wanted one when I was a kid and never had the chance to build it. One of the coolest show rods ever, the *Li'l Coffin*


Absolutely beautiful build! The best Li'l Coffin I have ever seen, EVER.
Chris


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

My best is probably this:








And one of my other favorites:









Chris


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

forgive the photography... proper pics to come soon


----------



## rusty nail (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks good to me!!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I wish my best wasn't totally mediocre compared to some of the fine work here! Wow! I have a looong way to go.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Don't know if this is the "best" model I've ever built, but it _is_ the first one I'd grab in case of fire.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Im grabbing in case of a fire is my FM Mags and Vampirella mags and also the 41 Yagher wolfman:dude:.But besides that alot of Terrific built kits being displayed on this thread here:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Carson Dyle said:


> Don't know if this is the "best" model I've ever built, but it _is_ the first one I'd grab in case of fire.


Awesome looking Proteus! :freak:

- Ben


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Superduty I still can't get over that Porsche. I actually saw one that looked exactly like yours when I was driving the other day. I think yours looks better than his did!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

It's probably my USS Enterprise fully lit with motorized warp engines and a detailed shuttle bay with mini-Galileo.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Thanks for all the kind words on my *Li'l Coffin*.

And there is some really talented folks on the forum! I'm really enjoying seeing what everyone has been posting. 

Mark McG's Big Frankie is amazing (I've never been a fan of that kit, but this build sure has me reconsidering it!).

Great work on that Proteus too Carson!


----------



## NeilUnreal (Feb 17, 2001)

It's a toss up between my slightly re-posed PL Bride (shown in progress), and my ears-resculpted PL Wolfman. 
-Neil


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

This one got a Bronze at WF 2008 after I redid the eyes.










This one was a difficult build but I learned a lot.










This one's Mark McGee's fav.










RK


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Aurora-brat said:


> A gift from my kids when I told them I always wanted one when I was a kid and never had the chance to build it. One of the coolest show rods ever, the *Li'l Coffin*


That is flipping _great_!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Aurora-brat said:


> A gift from my kids when I told them I always wanted one when I was a kid and never had the chance to build it. One of the coolest show rods ever, the *Li'l Coffin*


That's the most beautiful build I've ever seen on the Li'l Coffin Aurorabrat!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I've never, ever seen one better. That candy looks deep enough to swim in!!
Did you know that the real car is being restored to its Monogram status?

Chris.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

NeilUnreal:

Do you have any more pix of your repositioned Bride, and preferably from different angles?
I REALLY like the look of her turned head! 
I'm curious to see more clearly what you've done and/or how you accomplished it (if anything special had to be done to accommodate the change). 

thanks


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't know if it's my best...but right now it's my newest and Favorite :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Auroranut said:


> That's the most beautiful build I've ever seen on the Li'l Coffin Aurorabrat!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I've never, ever seen one better. That candy looks deep enough to swim in!!
> Did you know that the real car is being restored to its Monogram status?
> 
> Chris.


Thanks Chris!

Yes, I am quite aware of the recent restoration. It was performed by Daryl Starbird. The car was originally built in Daryls shop in the early 60s by Dave Stuckey. I built a second Li'l Coffin model for Dave. It isn't the easiest kit to build, I don't see me ever building a third! Here are the two side by side:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

TWO beautiful builds!! I built my first one on 1st Sept 1970. I fell in love with the car straight away!! I've built it 5 times so far and I want to do my 6th as a fully superdetailed project. It's impossible to find reference (I have the '61 R&C mag for the early one with all bucket seats but that's all). Are there any good references out there?

Chris.


----------



## TrueFaith (Feb 24, 2009)

I was really surprised how well this old Aurora Tonto kit went together. It really showed why Aurora had such a great reputation for their casts. Some of the sloppy tolerences on modern kits make you appreciate putting together one of these older ones. Now if I could just get a _good_ deal on an Aurora Lone Ranger...


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Auroranut said:


> TWO beautiful builds!! I built my first one on 1st Sept 1970. I fell in love with the car straight away!! I've built it 5 times so far and I want to do my 6th as a fully superdetailed project. It's impossible to find reference (I have the '61 R&C mag for the early one with all bucket seats but that's all). Are there any good references out there?
> 
> Chris.


Thanks again Chris. I too have had a 40 infatuation with the Li'l Coffin, it is as close to perfect as a show car can get in my opinion.

I had similar trouble finding good references on the original car (the recently restored Coffin has its share of inaccuracies). PM me and I'll send you whatever photos I have. Also, I have become somewhat of an expert on piant and color specs for the car having spoken with Dave Stuckey many times about it. It was actually painted several different colors in its history, from candy apple red, through candy brandywine and even a purple color called wild cherry I think. 

Anyhow, let me see what I have on it and I'll get it together to send to you.

Tory


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

All this thread lacks is the smell of fresh paint and glue in the morning...


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

razorwyre1 said:


> forgive the photography... proper pics to come soon


Oh I love that kit!! Great job!!


----------



## NeilUnreal (Feb 17, 2001)

Frankie Boy said:


> Do you have any more pix of your repositioned Bride, and preferably from different angles?
> I REALLY like the look of her turned head!
> I'm curious to see more clearly what you've done and/or how you accomplished it (if anything special had to be done to accommodate the change).


I'll look and see. If not, I'll retrieve her from storage later this week and take a few.

In a nutshell, I turned her head so that it is looking at the viewer from the typical viewing angle of the kit, placed the right hand and arm in a slightly pointing gesture, and placed the left hand and arm in a straining motion against the loop. I did it using a combination of really careful heating and bending of the styrene, cutting, and filling-in with Milliput. And I rescribed all the bandages using one of those scribing tools available at hobby stores, and sealed them with Milliput.

Glad you liked it! Makes all the seam-filling on the bandages worthwhile, lol.

-Neil


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Aaaahhhhhhh! A virtual model museum featuring beautiful work. 
Thanks for sharing, guys.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

I have to agree with Murph, a lot of great looking stuff. Very inspirational. I'm gonna go work on my model now!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Mitchellmania said:


> Oh I love that kit!! Great job!!


thats the daimos gmk godzilla. the sculpt was so beautiful i was very tempted to leave it unpainted.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I still like my Beverly Hillbillies truck better than most others (see photo album), other favorites would be my PL Spiderman and Hulk. Both of those seem to be very popular whenever seen. They are not currently in the photo album however- I need to get them in there.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

here's roc's Beverly Hillbillies olds (at least I think it's an olds). No need to send people off to the wings!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice Hillbilly cruiser there roc. Great job !


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i don't know how to get my pics from the myphoto area to here but lately i've been trying the box art type painting . 
with a little repositioning they came out pretty neat . recently added the Mummy and Munster's L.R. 
feel free to check 'em out . 
you guys got some really great work posted here . wonderful stuff !!:thumbsup:
hb


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Thanks for posting the truck up for me Steve244, I always have trouble getting stuff here and lately everything coming in from the PC is too big.

Yes it was a Olds truck that Barris used as a base, 1927 I think. Whichever year it was he was able to find another one like to built the movie version with.

The hulk and Spider are now in the ablum also.

Thanks Trekkriffic!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

irocer, that is beautifully weathered. Nice work! 
Chris


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

*My humble submission*

Although my inexpensive point-and-shoot camera can't do the paint job justice (the actual paint job is more subtle than these images), this was the kit that made me think I was starting to get the hang of my airbrush. I'm not totally satisfied with the base, however. I'm thinking about rebuilding it.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

irocer said:


> Thanks for posting the truck up for me Steve244, I always have trouble getting stuff here and lately everything coming in from the PC is too big.
> 
> Yes it was a Olds truck that Barris used as a base, 1927 I think. Whichever year it was he was able to find another one like to built the movie version with.
> 
> ...


fantastic work on the quilt too!


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

derric1968 said:


> Although my inexpensive point-and-shoot camera can't do the paint job justice (the actual paint job is more subtle than these images), this was the kit that made me think I was starting to get the hang of my airbrush. I'm not totally satisfied with the base, however. I'm thinking about rebuilding it.


That is awesome! How big is that thing, also where did you get it from? I love the Alien, do they have a Predator too?!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

I'm still really partial to my Bug to the Future.  
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/Bug to the Future/oblique_front_high.jpg
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/Bug to the Future/top_blue.jpg


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> I'm still really partial to my Bug to the Future.
> http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/Bug to the Future/oblique_front_high.jpg
> http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/Bug to the Future/top_blue.jpg


heh heh snicker... LOL.

Does it do the requisite 88mph? Downhill maybe.

I hadn't seen that, thanks for posting it!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

SoleSky said:


> That is awesome! How big is that thing, also where did you get it from? I love the Alien, do they have a Predator too?!


It's a 1/9 scale styrene kit from a company called Halcyon (I believe they were based in the UK). The Alien is around 9 or 10 inches tall. Halcyon made several very nice figure and vehicle kits from the Alien series. Yes, they did make a great styrene Predator kit with a ton of parts. I haven't built mine. Perhaps someday...

Anyway, the bad news is that Halcyon has long since gone out of business. If you can find them anywhere online for a decent price, I highly recommend them.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

How much do you think they are worth?


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 8, 2001)

*Rat Fink*

I enjoyed building and painting Rat Fink :thumbsup:











Cheers.
GHB:wave:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Nice R.F. G.H.B.!

Mark McG.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

haha good work!


----------

